# Windows 7 32bit sur Macbook Pro late2006 - Problème



## Zeshh (3 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour !  

Voilà j'explique mon soucis

Une copine ma donné sont vieux macbook pro 2006 

config : Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2ghz
2go de DDR2 800mhz
320go de disque dur 

OS : OS X Lion 10.7.5

Mais voilà... OS X Lion ce fais vieux et plus rien n'est compatible avec... 

J'aurais voulue installé Windows 7 mais la c'est la catastrophe...
Autant je n'es euh aucun soucis avec mon Macbook Pro 2012 i7 2.9ghz 
Autant avec ce Macbook Pro c'est la misère totale...

Quand je lance l'installation avec le disque original de Windows 7 j'ai le droit a : 

"Select CD-ROM Boot type" OK......

Donc je grave un nouveau disque avec un correctif 
la il charge les fichier et démarre sur l'installation mais .... mon dieu "Un pilote de CD-DVD manque" OKKKK

La ça commence un peut a me gonflé mais j'abandonne pas 

j'essaye la version 64bit de Windows 7 : Même soucis 

je tente avec un lecteur SuperDrive externe : le lecteur est même pas détecté 

Je tente avec une clef USB bootable créer avec un utilitaire officiel de microsoft 

CLEF USB NON DÉTECTÉ EN APPUYANT SUR ALT 

Donc: Après vérification les ports USB du macbook fonctionne parfaitement mais pour une raison inconnue je ne peut pas démarré dessus !

Le disque d'installation DVD de Windows 7 64bit, et l'autre 32bit ne fonctionne pas
L'installation par port USB il ne veux rien savoir

BREF, alors la je suis limite fou mais j'abandonne pas

je tente avec Windows XP 32bit Home édition : WOW ! ça charge les fichiers du disque ! 

Ensuite ça démarre sur l'installation du disque et ..... "Erreur contrôle de redondance cyclique"

D'accord ..... Je retourne sous OS X pour vérifier que le lecteur de DVD fonctionne et oui il fonctionne parfaitement bien ! tout les disques sont bien reconnue sous OS X sans soucis, aucune lenteur du lecteur, aucune erreur rien ! 

Donc au final : J'ai une machine avec un OS X dépassé et qui n'accepte pas Windows pour lui redonné vie...

je suis perdu, si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce genre de soucis .... et si il veut bien m'éclairé .... 

Merci d'avoir lus mes lamentation haha


----------



## Locke (4 Septembre 2016)

J'ai tout bien lu, mais à aucun moment tu ne parles de Boot Camp ?

De plus, ta version de Windows, donc un DVD doit obligatoirement être bootable. A vérifier depuis un vrai PC. Boot Camp ne permet aucune autre forme d'installation.

Mode d'emploi officiel de Boot Camp en fonction de la version OS X d'installée... https://support.apple.com/fr_FR/manuals/macos ...et prendre le temps de tout lire, c'est-à-dire faire attention aux sections mentionnant le matériel utilisé et surtout de disponible pour tel ou tel version de Mac _(SuperDrive ou pas, affichage de la possibilité d'utilisation d'une clé USB ou pas, etc)_.


----------



## Zeshh (4 Septembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai tout bien lu, mais à aucun moment tu ne parles de Boot Camp ?
> 
> De plus, ta version de Windows, donc un DVD doit obligatoirement être bootable. A vérifier depuis un vrai PC. Boot Camp ne permet aucune autre forme d'installation.
> 
> Mode d'emploi officiel de Boot Camp en fonction de la version OS X d'installée... https://support.apple.com/fr_FR/manuals/macos ...et prendre le temps de tout lire, c'est-à-dire faire attention aux sections mentionnant le matériel utilisé et surtout de disponible pour tel ou tel version de Mac _(SuperDrive ou pas, affichage de la possibilité d'utilisation d'une clé USB ou pas, etc)_.



hello, oui, mais j'ai bien utilisé BootCamp, c'est pas au niveau de bootcamp que ça bloque mais vraiment au moment de l'installation 

J'ai vérifier sur le PC de ma mère (Un PackardBell plutôt bas de gamme) et là tout est pris, Clef USB ça fonctionne, et le DVD Idem ça fonctionne :/


----------



## Zeshh (4 Septembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai tout bien lu, mais à aucun moment tu ne parles de Boot Camp ?
> 
> De plus, ta version de Windows, donc un DVD doit obligatoirement être bootable. A vérifier depuis un vrai PC. Boot Camp ne permet aucune autre forme d'installation.
> 
> Mode d'emploi officiel de Boot Camp en fonction de la version OS X d'installée... https://support.apple.com/fr_FR/manuals/macos ...et prendre le temps de tout lire, c'est-à-dire faire attention aux sections mentionnant le matériel utilisé et surtout de disponible pour tel ou tel version de Mac _(SuperDrive ou pas, affichage de la possibilité d'utilisation d'une clé USB ou pas, etc)_.


----------



## Locke (4 Septembre 2016)

Zeshh a dit:


> hello, oui, mais j'ai bien utilisé BootCamp, c'est pas au niveau de bootcamp que ça bloque mais vraiment au moment de l'installation


Boot Camp créé une partition temporaire en FAT32, ensuite il passe la main à l'installeur de Windows.



Zeshh a dit:


> J'ai vérifier sur le PC de ma mère (Un PackardBell plutôt bas de gamme) et là tout est pris, Clef USB ça fonctionne, et le DVD Idem ça fonctionne :/


La vérification du DVD bootable impose que l'on insère le dit DVD, de faire un redémarrage du PC et de voir la fenêtre d'installation et non pas depuis le Bureau. Est-ce bien le cas ?



Zeshh a dit:


> CLEF USB NON DÉTECTÉ EN APPUYANT SUR ALT


Si l'option d'utilisation d'une clé USB n'apparait pas dans la fenêtre d'installation de Boot Camp, pas la peine de continuer. Cette option n'est disponible qu'avec les derniers Mac.

Et pas la peine de jongler avec des versions en 32 ou 64 bits pour Windows. La différence entre les deux, est que la version en 64 bits gérera plus de 4 Go de mémoire _(3,2 Go exactement),_ que ne sait pas faire la version en 32 bits.

Pour ton modèle de 2006, il faut impérativement utiliser un DVD original de Windows et surtout pas une version bidouillée trouvé sur internet. On peut télécharger une fichier original .iso de chez Microsoft, il faudra impérativement faire la gravure depuis un vrai PC avec le bon logiciel de gravure qui n'oubliera pas de créer le fichier de boot.


----------



## Zeshh (4 Septembre 2016)

Re, pourtant non, dans le passé j'avais euh un Macbook pro Core 2 Duo 2007

Un bug faisait qu'il était difficile d'installer Windows 7 64bit (d'ailleurs sur mon Macbook Pro mi2012 j'ai euh du mal avec le 64bit également

Sinon, non aucun macbook ne nécessite de DVD original de Windows, les DVD que l'on grave nous même avec des images ISO venant de microsoft sont considérer comme original également 

et sinon, Pour le formatage de Bootcamp en FAT32 je suis au courant, mais de toutes façon je n'arrive même pas a accéder a la page de formatage en NTFS durant l'installation de Windows.

Merci pour votre tentative d'aide mais les problèmes que vous cité ne sont pas les miens, mes clef USB bootable et DVD sont correct, non il y a vraiment un soucis au niveau du macbook

Je souligne au passage que tout les mac que j'ai posséder ont tous refusé le lecteur Super Drive avec le disque d'installation (enfin ça éssayais de démarrer mais a chaque fois des problèmes de partitionnement du disque dur

Sur mon Macbook air j'avais booter sur une clef USB qui servais a initier l'installation de Windows 7, une fois la partit de partitionnement réussis je me souvient que je passais sur le lecteur de disque part USB et ensuite l'installation continuais 

Je ne sais pas comment Apple a pus foiré autant le système d'installation de Windows, d'ailleurs a ce niveau c'est pas buger c'est saboter 

Enfin bref les problèmes que je rencontre sont monnaie courante sur les Mac...

je vais le laisser sous OS X car la j'abandonne, je n'es jamais été confronté a un ordinateur qui refuse absolument toutes méthode d'installation de Windows


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2016)

Zeshh a dit:


> Un bug faisait qu'il était difficile d'installer Windows 7 64bit (d'ailleurs sur mon Macbook Pro mi2012 j'ai euh du mal avec le 64bit également


Désolé, mais une version en 64 bits ne gérera après l'installation complète que la taille globale de la mémoire. Cela n'a aucun impact pour l'installation de Windows.


Zeshh a dit:


> Sinon, non aucun macbook ne nécessite de DVD original de Windows, les DVD que l'on grave nous même avec des images ISO venant de microsoft sont considérer comme original également


Le problème, n'est pas là. On peut en effet graver un DVD depuis un fichier original .iso en provenance de chez Microsoft, mais il faut impérativement en faire la gravure depuis un vrai PC avec le bon logiciel de gravure qui n'oubliera pas le fichier de boot indispensable pour un fonctionnement à 100 % sous OS X avec l'installateur de Windows.


Zeshh a dit:


> et sinon, Pour le formatage de Bootcamp en FAT32 je suis au courant, mais de toutes façon je n'arrive même pas a accéder a la page de formatage en NTFS durant l'installation de Windows.


Il n'y a pas de page, mais depuis la fenêtre d'installation, il y a une option qui est Formater et qui donnera accès à une sélection dans laquelle il faudra choisir la partition Boot Camp.


Zeshh a dit:


> Merci pour votre tentative d'aide mais les problèmes que vous cité ne sont pas les miens, mes clef USB bootable et DVD sont correct, non il y a vraiment un soucis au niveau du macbook


Encore une fois, une clé USB bootable ne fonctionnera qu'avec les derniers Mac dans la mesure ou l'option USB ou .iso est mentionnée dans le menu d'installation de Boot Camp. Si ces options n'apparaissent pas, toute tentative d'installation échouera. Ce sera l'échec total avec ton MBP de 2006.


Zeshh a dit:


> Je souligne au passage que tout les mac que j'ai posséder ont tous refusé le lecteur Super Drive avec le disque d'installation (enfin ça éssayais de démarrer mais a chaque fois des problèmes de partitionnement du disque dur


Alors, il faut mettre en cause le SuperDrive, qui comme beaucoup le savent, est d'une piètre qualité.


Zeshh a dit:


> Sur mon Macbook air j'avais booter sur une clef USB qui servais a initier l'installation de Windows 7, une fois la partit de partitionnement réussis je me souvient que je passais sur le lecteur de disque part USB et ensuite l'installation continuais


Négatif, il est impossible de commencer une installation depuis une clé USB, pour ensuite finir depuis le SuperDrive, c'est impossible. Lorsque Boot Camp est lancé, il propose selon la version, une possibilité de télécharger les drivers en utilisant une clé USB.


Zeshh a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment Apple a pus foiré autant le système d'installation de Windows, d'ailleurs a ce niveau c'est pas buger c'est saboter


C'est peut-être à toi et à tes méthodes de te remettre en cause. Boot Camp est une application avec un n° de version qui est différent selon la gamme de matériels Apple. On utilise toujours par défaut la version qui est installée d'office lors de la première installation de la version d'OS X.

Boot Camp ne fait que préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32 et passe la main à l'installeur de Windows depuis le DVD. Boot Camp ne touche donc pas à quoi que ce soit du fichier original d'installation de Microsoft d'une version de Windows.

Donc, Apple diffuse une version spécifique de Boot Camp pour chaque gamme de matériels, il est inutile de vouloir en utiliser une autre. Revois ton point de vue, Apple est le créateur/concepteur de Boot Camp. A toi de savoir si tu suis à la lettre le mode d'emploi officiel d'installation de Boot Camp ? Tout autre tentative échouera et il n'y a pas d'autres alternatives.


----------



## Zeshh (6 Septembre 2016)

Bon, je vais pas me battre mais presque l'intégralité de ton message est faux. :

1 : Entre la version 32 et 64bit de Windows, beaucoup de mac on du mal a y démarré celon les moyens utiliser (d'ailleurs il y a moins de problème avec Windows 32bit que 64bit) que tu le veuille ou non ou que tu refuse de le croire regarde sur Google et tu verras que Windows 64bit pose bien des soucis a Bootcamp

2 : Chaque disque gravé fonctionneras comme un disque original microsoft, absolument AUCUNE différence, ce n'est pas comme un jeux vidéo ou un DVD qui eux sont protéger contre la copie
Si nous avons gravé nous même le disque il n'y auras pas de différence par rapport a la version original.

3 : Tu n'as pas du tout compris, Bootcamp sur le mac fonctionne bien, c'est au moment de l'installation de Windows pour reformater la partition créer avant par bootcamp qui pose problème (oui car Bootcamp ne formate pas en NTFS par défaut)

4 : J'ai remarqué que la clef ne fonctionne pas. 

5 : je ne pense pas que le Superdrive soit en cause, puisque il fonctionne absolument bien avec n'importe quoi, d'ailleurs il ne pose pas de soucis de fonctionnement pendent l'installation de Windows, car l'ordinateur bloque avant lui.

6 : Bon alors : 

Si. Il est possible de lancé l'installation depuis un support et de continué sur un autre. (du moment que les deux support et été fabriqué avec la même image.)


De plus on ne parle pas d u programme Bootcamp de OS X qui na rien a voir puisque Bootcamp ne sert que a télécharger les pilotes du mac, et de partition la partition Windows. 

7 : Non. Tu ne vois pas les choses du bon point de vue. 

Au passage sache que je l'est fait pour d'autre mac et que celui là a été le seul a refusé 100% des supports et des méthodes. 

De plus part du principe que un Mac est un pc comme un autre.

Core 2 duo ? PC.
carte graphique ATI X1600 ? PC.
2go de RAM DDR2 800mhz ? PC.
Disque dur WD 320go Sata ? PC.

Le seul truc qui n'est pas PC ? 

L'inexistence du bios, le bug que je rencontre viens d'un soucis de compatibilité IDE (oui il y a un mode IDE même sur les ordinateurs en SATA, donc ne me dis pas que les mac n'ont pas de IDE car ça na rien a voir avec la prise, mais le mode de compatibilité) Au passage le lecteur SuperDrive sur le macbook pro 2006 est relier en IDE (et le disque dur en SATA) 

Dans un bios normal, on peut choisir le mode de compatibilité des stockages, IDE, RAID, ou AHCI, le Mac est régler sur AHCI (et c'est d'ailleurs a cause de ça que pendent l'installation de Windows il me dis qu'il manque un pilote CD/DVD, et qu'il ne détecte donc même pas le disque dur. )

Sur un PC normal, le problème aurais été résolue en passant en mode compatibilité IDE, sauf que dans un Mac encore une fois, pas de bios, pas de chois possible dans ce mode.

Si sur mon Macbook pro ça a fonctionné c'est parce que 100% du mac fonctionne en SATA, après pour installer la version 64bit sur mon mac (car il a 16go de RAM) il m'a fallus créer un iso modifier de Windows 7, car sinon j'avais un :

Select boot type : 

1 - 

2 - 

(je ne pouvais rien sélectionné en plus.)

J'ignore si tu a déjà essayer d'installer windows sur un Mac, et j'ignore quel on été tes matériaux,

Mais j'aimerais bien te passé se Macbook pro late2006 et te regardé essayer d'installer Windows (même avec un DVD original tu n'y arriveras pas car ça reviens au même) 

Tu peut aussi douté de mes compétence ou dire que le macbook ou je tente d'installer Windows 64bit n'est pas compatible 64bit car Apple dis que non (même si apple dis qu'il est bien 64bit)

Cet ordinateurs a un Core 2 Duo, donc il est compatible 64bit, d'ailleurs OS X Lion est 64bit sur cet ordinateur (je croit même que Lion n'existe même pas en 32bit) 

Et puis de toutes façon même windows 32bit ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Zeshh (6 Septembre 2016)

Résoudre ce bug sur PC : http://lecrabeinfo.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/bios-sata-native-mode-ide-raid-ahci-ca184a.jpg

le bug que j'ai rencontré avec Windows 64bit (sur le macbook 2006 et aussi sur mon macbook mi2012) : http://www.guizmo.biz/2009/10/25/windows-7-x64-mac-select-cd-rom-boot-type/

Merci d'avoir essayer d'aidé.


----------



## Zeshh (2 Novembre 2016)

Bon, je reviens après avoir résolue le soucis : 

Dans mon cas il ma fallut gravé un disque de Windows Vista 64bit et ça a fonctionné
Ensuite a partir de Vista j'ai lancé l'installation de Windows 7 depuis vista lui même et là tout a fonctionné

C'était long et agacent mais ça a fonctionné (fiou)


----------

